# ReaChorder plugin for Reaper.



## Sasje (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello everyone, I've been away for while, my health didn't allow me to get back here for a while... In the mean time to keep myself busy, I created this plugin for the Reaper DAW. if you own Reaper, then you can use it, otherwise you can skip this thread. :D

Anyway, I've created a new ReaScript plugin for Reaper DAW, called ReaChorder. With ReaChorder one can create a "song" from scratch. A kind of song wizard that proposes chord/song 
structures based upon the circle of fifths. It proposes the best possible chords for a chosen mood, key and scale. It then draws the song structure into the MIDI editor. Cheating? perhaps! 
Of course, it isn't fool-proof, but that wasn't the intention. It's just for fun and inspiration.

*Audio demo*

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F109960626&secret_url=false[/flash]

It uses the "Pop" setting in D Major, with formula: I-V-VI-IV (Pachelbel Canon?) All notes were produced with ReaChorder in one click. Nothing has been manually played. Yes, it also created the (random) melodies! :D 
Of course, creating melodies programmatically is quite difficult, so it is possible that some notes are "off".


*Installing ReaChorder*
It does require some level of knowledge about Reaper. It requires Python and the Reaper SWS extension for it work. 
For it work: Move the 2 scripts to the /Scripts/ folder in Reaper. Then import the ReaChorder.py into the action window (new/load).
Then you can load it in the MIDI piano-roll editor, or add script action to the toolbar as a shortcut. (right click on the toolbar in the MIDI editor). 
In any event, it must be called from the MIDI piano roll editor. Also, it doesn't have any "undo" events, so to be sure you don't lose any work: create a blank project and a MIDI item loaded.

Would love to hear what you think about it. And if you have some improvements, I would love to hear them too.

To download, scroll below at the bottom is a ZIP attached with the Pyton files.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Sep 11, 2013)

It's good to see you back!

This is really cool! Did you post this in the Reaper forums?


----------



## Sasje (Sep 11, 2013)

Darthmorphling @ Wed Sep 11 said:


> It's good to see you back!
> 
> This is really cool! Did you post this in the Reaper forums?



Thank you!  Yes, I've just made a thread about it, hoping someone will come up with some more ideas to expand it, as my knowledge of Python is quite limited.


----------



## G-Sun (Sep 17, 2013)

Cool


----------

